# What happens to the bacteria?



## nw0528 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi, This may be an odd question, but when you take a probiotic like Align for SIBO, what actually happens to the bacteria that was in the wrong place or is "bad" bacteriait? Is it absorbed, killed by white blood cells, "eaten" by "good" bacteria, or excreted as feces? Does anyone know? Nicole


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiIn a very round about way it is a combinatin of alot of things including "Eaten" as you put it and crowded out and moved out. in teh end most bacteria are expelled in teh feces wether they are whole or fragments or "Remnants". some parts or end products of the bacteria are expelled through teh urine as waste toxin, some are even expelled through the sweat glands. the bacteria also dont have to be dead to be eliminated. cheersIan


----------



## nw0528 (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks Ian,Nicole


----------

